# Anybody ever make a wood mouse pad?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m tired of buying and fooling with mouse pads. The edges curl up and they are always in the way. 

I have a bad shoulder and get tendonitis easily so I have to alternate the mouse between left and right. I was thinking of a large pad maybe 1’x3’ minimum so that it would not look like a mouse pad and I would not have to deal with the clutter of one. So I was thinking of trying out wood, but it couldn’t be grainy or abrasive. 

I’m not sure what would be a good wood or if it would even work. It would also have to be able withstand hot or cold drinks and be able to write on without tearing up the paper. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A laser mouse will work on about any surface. You do not even need a "pad."

When I am traveling with my laptop I will use the mouse on any surface available: my leg, a chair cushion, the arm of a sofa, etc. A slick surface like a desktop is the hardest to control the movement of the mouse.

You can make the surface where you are going to place the pad out of anything. But I would recommend that you use a pad. If the edges curl up you are buying those cheap, thin pads.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That would annoy me, the sound of dragging a mouse around on a hard surface. You could mostly eliminate the mouse pad curling up if you would mount it to a board with some spray adhesive. I just turn mine until I have all 4 sides curling up and replace it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with George on that.
But why don't you get the mouse with the ball. No pad and no moving it around. I love mine.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a laser mouse but it doesn’t work on anything shinny like my desk. I have been using paper like a HF adds. it will not work on my printer paper or any glossy magazines. I was buying 8x11 sheets of foam from the craft store which work great but don’t last long. 

I tried using it on a scrap piece of MDF and it worked ok, but I noticed that one side was shiner than the other and the shiner side is not so good. it was just too thick. Flat spray paint also works, but doesn’t last long and gets dirty fast.

I may try covering my desk with cloth


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Dominick said:


> I agree with George on that.
> But why don't you get the mouse with the ball. No pad and no moving it around. I love mine.


 Actually I've never thought of that. I'll have to look into that Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might try some Vyco or Borco. It's a drafting table cover. It's like a very heavy vinyl that can be cut with a utility knife, and just lay it down, or glue it to a substrate of some type. The surface is smooth, but not slick. 









 







.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> You might try some Vyco or Borco. It's a drafting table cover. It's like a very heavy vinyl that can be cut with a utility knife, and just lay it down, or glue it to a substrate of some type. The surface is smooth, but not slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bingo, that’s what I need.:thumbsup:

It just dawned on me that the ball mouse has its problems like dirt. It was never ending chore of pulling out the ball and cleaning them. I was so glad to get the laser.

Now that I’ve had my morning coffee and a had little time to think about it, the cloth defeats the whole purpose because it gets dirty, absorbs liquids and is hard to write on. 

I need to find something that is not glossy, doesn’t absorb liquid, and smooth enough to write on.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Buy a track ball. 

You can position it where there is the least stress on your shoulder and you don't have all the issues of desk space a mouse has.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## S Hobbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I agree with George on that.
> But why don't you get the mouse with the ball. No pad and no moving it around. I love mine.


Been a tech person for 30 years and used this model since it came out In the early 90's...still have not found anything better. Best precision and can be used left or right handed....
http://www.frys.com/product/3577234...1CDGi1KhA__.node2?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

S Hobbs said:


> Been a tech person for 30 years and used this model since it came out In the early 90's...still have not found anything better. Best precision and can be used left or right handed....
> http://www.frys.com/product/3577234...1CDGi1KhA__.node2?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


 Thanks! I’ve never used one before, but the price is right. I might just pick one up. it would be a lot easier on my shoulder if I didn’t have to move it around for hours on end. :smile:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a wireless mouse with the red light on the bottom. No cords and no mouse pads. Uses one AAA battery that lasts 5 to 6 months with the mouse left on 100% of the time.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> I have a wireless mouse with the red light on the bottom. No cords and no mouse pads. Uses one AAA battery that lasts 5 to 6 months with the mouse left on 100% of the time.


 I’m using something similar now. I have the Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. The mouse comes with a charger so I don’t have to replace batteries that often


----------

